# Pike Rod



## Pleasurado (Aug 15, 2008)

I just thought I'd post a couple pictures of the new rod I built for pike fishing. I love this thing, 7 feet long, MH power, Medium action, ready for the big ones. I have only caught small pike on it, and am hoping to test it out with a few big ones soon :lol:

I tried to theme it with "pike colors", and I put a picture of a pike on it to make it even more evident!


----------

